# Wish I Could Sing



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

this is the kind of talent worth watching

http://www.epicfail.com/2012/04/13/adele-cover-win/


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

How on earth do she play a piano with such little hands :roll:


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

FANTASTIC|||||||


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing.

Why Jokes & Trivia?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

bigbazza said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Why Jokes & Trivia?


why is it not trivial enough? 

where would you have posted it?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd have put it in the Music and child prodigy forum


----------

